# 2016 City/Town wide Halloween Celebrations



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

It has just been announced that Manchester, here in the good old UK, will be having a City wide Halloween festival. Few details at the moment, but there will be a Zombie Walk, a Giant Spider roaming free and buildings and shops will be lit up and have window displays etc. There will be loads of pumpkin lanterns, sound effects, a Curiosity Shop etc. 

http://cityco.com/project/halloween/

http://www.halloweenmcr.com/

So, my question is, does anywhere else do anything like this?

Be interesting to see what other towns/cities organise, if anything, on top of individuals on displays.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

York usually has stuff on but it is the tourist attractions which tend to do it rather than the local authority/tourism bodies. Last year we went during October half-term and there were Halloween themes in things like the York Chocolate story - nothing major but at least an attempt.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Our City does a huge Halloween event in the park. Businesses have candy stops on the trick or treat loop and they have bouncy houses, pumpkin carving, costume contests, petting zoo. All of it is aimed at kids, nothing scary really for adults. There is also a contest for best decorated candy stop. City employees ( I am one) used to do all of the stops and departments would compete against each other, but now it has grown so large the businesses have pretty much taken it over.


----------

